# D.I.Y



## Charlotteee

Yipeeee i'm so excited!!

Other half has given me permission to start buying all my D.I.Y bits to make our invites. He wanted me to hold off until at least 16 months before but now it's nearly 14 months!!

I'm only making the shells. I'm making pocket folds with a few inserts. So obviously can't do the inserts yet as don't have all the information confirmed etc but can make the pocketfolds :) :) :) :)

Gonna buy my card on Monday as buying it through our stationery supplier at work at a massive discount :)

So excited!!


----------

